# Abounded shipwreck of "Crete Joist! located in remote fjord in Norway.



## Berserk (Sep 21, 2017)

Crete Joist was built in the United Kingdom in the early 1900. The ship is made out of concrete do to a shortage of steel in Europe during the first decades of the 1900. In her early days during world war 1, she is rumored to have transported dead soldiers back to England from the trenches of the western front. In the 1920 she was sold to Norway, and was used to ship cargo, mainly stone and minerals along the coast. After the outbreak of world war 2, and the occupation of Norway, the germans seized the ship, and used it to ship coal between Trondheim and Ålesund. The last chapter of Crete Joists story is set during a winter storm in 1943. Either She struck a mine, or the crew lost control in the rough sea, either way she ended up stranded in a fjord between Trondheim and Ålesund, the german army tried to pull her out and even tried to blow her up, but still today she rests unmoved on the very same stones as in 1943.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 21, 2017)

That is an interesting video. It looks like the ship was beached, maybe on purpose. Its not listing and I cannot see any holes in the hull. Just needs a good shove off the sandbank.


----------



## Berserk (Sep 21, 2017)

It stranded during a winterstorm in 1943. Both the german army, and later the Norwegian army have tried to move it, and even blow it up, but bouth faild.. Its some holes in the side and in the back, but its hard to see on the film.


----------



## Brewtal (Sep 21, 2017)

Your videos are a breath of fresh air. Nicely shot, edited well. I wish we could see more videos like this. Do you do stuff around buildings? I would love to see what you can do around an abandoned factory or something! I really enjoyed that, thank you for posting!


----------



## Berserk (Sep 21, 2017)

Brewtal said:


> Your videos are a breath of fresh air. Nicely shot, edited well. I wish we could see more videos like this. Do you do stuff around buildings? I would love to see what you can do around an abandoned factory or something! I really enjoyed that, thank you for posting!



Thanks! Havent done any videos of abandones building yet, but will love to do so in the future. I have some amazing locations in my schedule, so pleace subscribe to my channel if you want!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Sep 22, 2017)

Agree thats a superb vid & a great bit of history. Never knew such a thing existed! Brilliant thanks


----------



## smiler (Sep 22, 2017)

I agree your vids are done well, I bet the local kids have had a lot of fun playing on it over the years, Liked it, Thanks


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Sep 24, 2017)

Very nice - even for somebody who does not normally like videos, but when they are this well done! Just one small point to keep everything factual. This vessel did not and never would have transported dead British Personnel back to Britain from the Western Front during WW1. We British have a time honoured custom of burying our Fallen in the ground they fought over or died on. Hence those beautifully peaceful War Graves Commission Cemeteries we see on nearly every continent of the World. Some have indicated that it was wounded that were carried, but I have never found any reference to this vessel in the Official Records. Built more as a cost saving exercise, than anything to do with a shortage of steel at the time, in the UK. The science of reinforced concrete had really taken off in the construction industry of the early 1900's, and following the success of the concrete dumb barge or lighter for river traffic, navel architects looked at using the medium for sea going vessels. Unfortunately a cheaper material for construction did not equate to a cheaper total build when the cost of the proper steel reinforcement, required stop the vessel breaking apart in even mild swells, was added into the costings.


----------



## uklimey1234 (Oct 3, 2017)

The ship was not even launched until 1920 and was probably never used at all until it was sold to the Norwegians in 1924. It was built in Stockton on Tees by a building company that made bricks and was an early pioneers of concrete construction. The company built the Power Station and Chimneys in Darlington which were something of a local landmark until they were demolished in the late 1970's and I think built they also built the concrete Tees flour mill in Stockton where the gelignite boys had to set off multiple explosions before they finally were able to make it fall over in 1970


----------

